# Repowering



## cml5207 (Feb 18, 2010)

I am considering repowering my Cape Horn. I currently have twin 200 suzuki 2 stroke outboards. I am considering 150 Yamahas, but I am unsure as to whether or not to make the move to four strokes. I have seen statistics on 2010 Cape Horn comparing 150 2 stroke Yamahas VS. Evinrude E-techs. Fuel economy and performance for Yamaha is comparable and in some cases better than the E-techs. This has me wondering how many more sales pitches are out there misleading consumers. Any experience would be greatly appreciated. The venture is too expensive not to review any advise provided.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Why are you wanting to lose 100 HP? Remeber 4strokes weight more soI wouldnt go down in HP if your transome can handle the weight.


----------



## cml5207 (Feb 18, 2010)

Fuel economy! The $4.00 a gallon experienced two years ago seriously cut into the budget! I know I will sacrifice speed, but I will still get there!


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

i can promise you if you go to 150 4 strokes from 200 2 strokes you will hate yourself. they will not get you out of the hole and you'll feel like you have a piano on your back when you're loaded heavy and in rough seas. as far as fuel economy you'd prob get the same if not better with 200 4 strokes than 150s and you could run the engines at a much lower RPM, thus prolonging the life of the engine. is it a 24 or 27 cape?? just my .02


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

go with 200 or 225 4-stokes...if you under power you will burn more fuel and shorten the life of the motor becasue it will always be under strain....you can always throttle back a big motor but cant make more HP in a smaller one...if fuel is your main problem a re-power isnt what you need...get a smaller boat and that will solve that problem


----------



## cml5207 (Feb 18, 2010)

Very good points! Thanks! I am just not sure about the four strokes. The friends I have with four strokes, all have singles and have all ended up in the shop during prime time for adjustments or repairs. In theory, an engine containing oil for all the moving parts should last longer. Everyone has sacrificed something with the four strokes. I know a guy with a 150 2 stroke and another with a 225 four stroke on similar boats and fuel economy is roughly the same but the 150 leaves the four stroke in the dust!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *cml5207 (2/17/2010)*Very good points! Thanks! I am just not sure about the four strokes. The friends I have with four strokes, all have singles and have all ended up in the shop during prime time for adjustments or repairs. In theory, an engine containing oil for all the moving parts should last longer. Everyone has sacrificed something with the four strokes. I know a guy with a 150 2 stroke and another with a 225 four stroke on similar boats and fuel economy is roughly the same but the 150 leaves the four stroke in the dust!




only time they will be in the shop is for services...or if you want to do the service yourself...up to you...i upgraded from a 2-stroke to a 4-stroke last year will never go back!!! as far as power...yes the four strokes will lose power to a 2-stroke but with 4-stokes the fuel burn will be better...and comparing a 2-stoke 150 to a 4-stoke 225 is apples to oranges...that is almost double the horse power....compare 150 to a 150 or 225 to a 225 to get a better comparison...i think alot of others are with me when i say you wont be disapointed with the 4-stroke


----------



## cml5207 (Feb 18, 2010)

Cool Obummer pic. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

HI CML,, give me a call,, I can answer just about any questions you might have,,, there are some things you will need to consider about repowering,,, I can sell you motors, but my intent here is to inform you and help you in your decision, If you buy from me, which by the way i dont think anyone can beat my engine prices, that would be great,, if not then i would like to apply for the job of being your service department.. thanks..


----------



## 2tofly (Jan 16, 2009)

All good points above. If you want to compare you have to start with a baseline. In your case, what does your boat weigh, how are your engines propped, how old (hours) are theyand what type of performance are you getting now. Then you could make rough deteminations as to what a change would do to your performance. Remember adding extra weight to the stern could seriously alter the ride of the boat.

As for me my '05 Avanti CC is bout 4000 lbs and holds 200 gals of gas. Got twin yammie 150 fourstrokes with 4-blade wheels can't remember the size and pitch right now but propped for power so has a good hole shot. Gets to full RPM and gives me right at 50 mph with a light load and full fuel on a FLAT day. Problem is all motors suck gas at WOT so I hardly ever run like that. Reality is 39-4000 rpm properly trimmed with an average load well distributedgets 35 mph at 2.8-3.0mpg in a calm and 2.3-2.5 mpgin rougher conditions. If it gets a little rougher and Ihave to use the tabs more then 33-3500 gets me 30 mph at about 2.0-2.2 mpg as I have to use the throttles more. Needless to say rough is more likely than calm so in reality if I can get 2.0 gph and run 30 mph with an average fishing load I'm happy especially since some of the guys I know routinely get less than 1 mpg with their rigs and don't get there much faster.

Soa four will probably improve fuel consumption but you will haul a certain increase of weight around on the stern negating some of that gain. A four will most likey result in reduced top end buthow often do you run WOT (everyone is different).You may be able to get rid of some of the weight penalty from the removal of oil tanks, lines, emergency oil supply etc. Personally I love the four because it's quiet, clean, no oil mixing and very reliable (so far scheduled maintenance only) Then again I did not re-power so this boat's numbers have always been the same. Also, reliability aside, how much is a 20K+ expenditure worth if you get no performance increase? You have to get seriously better mpg to make it worthwhile. I don't know, that is something you have to answer for yourself.

I would take Sequoiha up hisoffer for advice and see what the pros have to say. I'm sure this did not make your decision any easier but just my 2 cents!

Thanks for reading,

Mark:usaflag


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

What is the horse power rating for your boat?

Recess had 2,Merc 225 four strokes (Yamahaupper,Merc lower)for sale at a great price. And knowing them and fishing on those motors, they are meticously maintained!!!

Good Luck and being underpowered SUCKS!!!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I can tell you this about E-tecs I had a 175 two stroke Johnson and repowered with a new 150 E-tec on my 20.6' Welcraft. I didn't expect it but I almost doubled my Milage and increased my speed. Yes I actually increased my speed by going down in HP. The other factor involved was that I went from a 3 blade prop to a 4 blade. Kenny Mann at Emrald Coast did the exchange and I would highly recomend him for yours. Kenny will if he repowers your boat will let you use any propeller you need until you are satisfied with the results before you have to decide on buying one.


----------



## cml5207 (Feb 18, 2010)

The 2010 models have the option of twin 150 four strokes or a single 350 four stroke. I do not believe my boat can handle the weight of 200 four strokes. I cannot find any horsepower charts for my vessel besides what performance charts are provided on Fabro's site which only compares E-tech 150's to Yamaha 150's 2-strokes. I have had good luck in the past with 2 strokes and do not want to regret moving to four strokes. I was told by several Technicians that 4 blade props do not have any dramatic effect on twin motor applications and therefore is not cost efficient. I know it improves alot for single motor applicaqtions. I like to cruise at 27-33 mph in the gulf. For jumping waves, I ride with someone else. Corrosion is my biggest issue with the Suzuki's I have. Repainting twice and replacing zincs annually has only slowed down their demise. They are by far the worst motors I have ever used in salt water for corrosion. I clean my boat very thoroughly after each use. I have seen 150 Four strokes on similar boats (newer models). Thanks Mark and Emerald Coast!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Call Seqouiha (Kenny Mann) at Emerald Coast Marine. He will tell you straight and he will give you the best deal on engines....I know because I have done engine repowers for my customers using EMC and he also does the engine work on my personal boats.

He's got a couple of 200 HPDI's (used) and can get new engines near wholesale and pass the savings on to his customers.

Good luck.


----------



## dabull (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a '98 with twin 150 yamahas and have debated repowering for years so maybe i can provide a few details i've come across.

Our boats already have a problem with being too heavy in the stern, especially offshore. And having to plow our trim tabs isn't helping in the fuel economy area. So with that 200's are out.I took a tip from someSKA Contender guys and installed wedges on the transom and the performance was remarkable. wish i had done it years ago.

If top end speed is your game, well more hp is always your ticket. But my old 2-stroke 150's still push me at 52mph in the bay and i don't think i need to go faster than that. And the days offshore that you can run that fast are few and far between. As for hole shots, I still jump out the hole faster and get on plane before my friends sporting higher hp, high $ boats.

As mentioned above, the 200's would run at a lower rpm therefore prolonging engine life. Although the savings in fuel usage, lack of 2-stroke oil, extra weight, and overall performance definitely outweigh seculation on engine life. Especially with the warranties being offered these days.

Overall i believe 4-stroke 150's is the best package for an older 24' Cape Horn. If anything ever happens to my 2-strokes, that's were I'll be. If you have any questions, I'd be happy to share my experiences. Just PM and I'll get back to you. Hope this helps.


----------

